# Browning Goose Band Choke



## goosehunter75 (Jan 4, 2007)

Has Anyone tired this choke out at all? Just wondering what kind of reviews it has recieved compared to a pm or a drakekiller?


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Picked up the cabelas grand passage choke for my browning last season and love it. Camos started to chip off but its on the end of the gun what to you expect. Also was a very resonable price.


----------

